
Titan: the poor man's Atlas? (2008) - fanf2
http://www.cs.man.ac.uk/CCS/res/res44.htm#e
======
mikestew
For those that read the comments first, this has nothing to do with rockets.
:-) It's interesting, though, that the rockets have a similar relationship.
The Titan computer was a scaled-down version of Atlas, and the Titan rocket
was a fallback in case the Atlas rocket didn't ship on time.

------
julian55
An Atlas was the first computer I used. At school in about 1970 we had some
programming lessons and we sent our coding sheets (in FORTRAN) to be run at
the Atlas Computer Lab near Oxford. Those lessons were probably responsible
for launching my career in software which I'm still enjoying today.

------
krylon
I am simultaneously glad that I did not have to live through such times where
computing power was so scarce, and sad to have missed such an exciting time.
It is always fun to read these stories, though.

